# Want to draw my bettas?



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

So I have quite a few bettas and I've never had any art done so I was just wondering if anyone wanted to draw any of them? If you do you can post here, or email me at [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

If i had any artistic ability i would! but i dont want to offend your lovely fish with my art haha!


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

My fin babies would probably just flare at it  they flare at pretty much anything in front of their tanks


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Elvette Emmett said:


> My fin babies would probably just flare at it  they flare at pretty much anything in front of their tanks


haha, one of my boys never flares, he's too school for cool, haha. another one just swims around flaring all the time, he has a very macho personality.


----------

